# Saturday Smoke



## Paymaster (Jan 9, 2012)

I fired up the Akorn for a low and slow smoke. I did a corned beef brisket for pastrami and a Boston Butt. We will eats sometime today if all goes as planned.


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

Man-0-man that looks good.


----------



## GallantReflex (Mar 22, 2008)

Looks great! What kind of rub did you use for the corned beef?


----------



## Paymaster (Jan 9, 2012)

GallantReflex said:


> Looks great! What kind of rub did you use for the corned beef?


Thanks! I used crushed peppercorns and ground coriander.


----------



## Paymaster (Jan 9, 2012)

My lunch reubens










My BBQ supper.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Keep it going...Looks good, except the kraut!!! hahaha


----------



## ChileRelleno (Jul 7, 2012)

Drool Worthy!
I'll both a lunch and dinner plate to go, please/thank you.


----------

